# Will anyone make me a fursuit head for under $300?



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 4, 2017)

I know a fursuit is a luxury item and all, but i really would love to buy one and im kinda broke so o would love for someone to make me a nice fursuit head under $300. Thanks


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

This is a duplicate thread... You literally made the same thing 1 minute before this one


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> This is a duplicate thread... You literally made the same thing 1 minute before this one



Omg oops lol


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 8, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> I know a fursuit is a luxury item and all, but i really would love to buy one and im kinda broke so o would love for someone to make me a nice fursuit head under $300. Thanks


The best way to get a fursuit head for under $300 is to make one yourself. Your first one may not be to great, but all makers have to start somewhere. I'd recommend waiting until you're a bit older to commission one.


----------



## jwolf127 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hello there-! I am a brand new maker, and my lists are actually beginning to fill up. My head prices are under $300, and you can get handpaws and a tail with that as well for around 300. If you're interested, we have someone working on a website for us. I have a google form for people who are interested to fill out. Remember, I am a BRAND new maker, but I don't stall with your stuff. I have my things done asap, about 2-3 months at the MOST. If its just a tail, I can make that in one day, but shipping doesn't apply to that  I'm based in the US and currently I only ship to the U.S.


----------



## calvin1874 (Apr 23, 2017)

hi im calvin , im wanting to buy a fursuit head for my daughter for around 150 to 180 , she is only 12 and i dont want to put alot into it at this moment in time , if anyone can help me out with a used head for sell my email address is brandon20103@yahoo.com please write me and let me know...


----------



## crystallinecanine (Apr 24, 2017)

If you have a bit of push room, my heads start at 350. My commissions are open, so please check me out! ^_^
Here is my site:
inajiffy-creations.weebly.com: My Site


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 24, 2017)

crystallinecanine said:


> If you have a bit of push room, my heads start at 350. My commissions are open, so please check me out! ^_^
> Here is my site:
> inajiffy-creations.weebly.com: My Site


Oh man you are such a talented fursuit maker! I am afraid i do not have that much money though. I am going to try to sell artwork so I might be able to get enough money in a little while! We'll see! I might be your next buyer!!!!!!


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 24, 2017)

How long would it take? Two or three months or more?


----------



## crystallinecanine (Apr 24, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> How long would it take? Two or three months or more?


I work quickly, so if my personal life doesn't interfere much, then a month in a half at most. (the making time also depends on what kind of payment plan you choose, since I only ship out once all payments have been made) :3


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 24, 2017)

crystallinecanine said:


> I work quickly, so if my personal life doesn't interfere much, then a month in a half at most. (the making time also depends on what kind of payment plan you choose, since I only ship out once all payments have been made) :3


Etsy is what i would pay on XD


----------



## crystallinecanine (Apr 24, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Etsy is what i would pay on XD


I also have an etsy shop. ^_^ You can pm me or send in a quote request from my website if you're ever interested in commissioning me. In any case, I hope that you can find a fursuit maker to make your character! ^o^


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 24, 2017)

crystallinecanine said:


> I also have an etsy shop. ^_^ You can pm me or send in a quote request from my website if you're ever interested in commissioning me. In any case, I hope that you can find a fursuit maker to make your character! ^o^


Im definetly PLANNING to buy from u!


----------



## Royn (Apr 24, 2017)

YAAY want a fursuit head!  

Oh, wait.... AM a fursuit head....  Never mind...


----------



## Emile Kercher (Jun 17, 2017)

jwolf127 said:


> Hello there-! I am a brand new maker, and my lists are actually beginning to fill up. My head prices are under $300, and you can get handpaws and a tail with that as well for around 300. If you're interested, we have someone working on a website for us. I have a google form for people who are interested to fill out. Remember, I am a BRAND new maker, but I don't stall with your stuff. I have my things done asap, about 2-3 months at the MOST. If its just a tail, I can make that in one day, but shipping doesn't apply to that  I'm based in the US and currently I only ship to the U.S.


Are you still taking commissions?


----------

